# الحرائق و الانفجارات في المنشآت النفطية



## رشيد الخولي (5 يوليو 2008)

​الحرائق و الانفجارات في المنشآت النفطية​ 
تعتبر مخاطر حدوث الحرائق والانفجارات في جميع مراحل الصناعة النفطية أحد أهم الأخطار الجدية التي تدرس إجراءات التحكم بها إداريا وهندسيا قبل تأسيس أي مشروع نفطي وهندسي ، وذلك لأن النفط ومشتقاته (أو الغاز) من المواد التي يترافق استخدامه دائما مع خطر الاشتعال والانفجار .
 لذلك تعمد الشركات المتخصصة في الصناعة النفطية إلى توفير كل وسائل الوقاية من الحريق وتأمين كافة التجهيزات اللازمة لحماية العمال في أمكنة عملهم وسكنهم من خطر حدوث الحريق . ولاسيما القريبة من خزانات تجميع البترول ومستودعات الغاز في الحقول النفطية أو تلك المجاورة لخطوط النقل ومرافئ التصدير.
ولا تقتصر حوادث الحريق على إحداث الأضرار المادية ويمكن أن تترافق بأضرار بشرية وبيئية كارثية، كما يحصل عندما تتحطم ناقلات النفط في البحار والمحيطات أو تنفجر آبار النفط أو الغاز أثناء حفرها أو الإنتاج منها . ولعل أقرب حادثه تاريخيا ما حدث في الكويت أثناء العدوان العراقي (تم تدمير وإحراق ما يزيد عن 670 بئرا نفطية ، وتركت نيرانها مشتعلة تنفذ سمومها في الجو ، كما ترسبت منها كميات هائلة من النفط الخام شكلت بعد إطفاء الحرائق ما أطلق عليها فيما بعد "البحيرات النفطية" ، تجاوز عددها 300 بحيرة . وغطت مساحة ما يزيد عن (49 كيلومترا مربعا) ، وبكتلـة تزيـد عـن 40 مليون طن ).
​4-1- حرائق خزانات الوقود: 
توجد هذه الخزانات لدى الشركات النفطية ومصانع الطاقة ومستودعات الوقود، وتستخدم هذه الخزانات لتخزين المواد البترولية، وتبني عادة فوق سطح الأرض بشكل اسطواني أفقي أو اسطواني عمودي
4-1-1- أنواع الخزانات النفطية والحواجز 
 أ- خزانات السطح الثابت: ويكون مخروطي الشكل، ويتم بناؤه ولحامه على شكل قطع، ليكون في الأخير خزان ذات سعة ومقاس معين، ويزود كل خزان بسلم معدني، ويدهن السطح بالألمنيوم وذالك لتكوين طبقة عاكسة لأشعة الشمس التي تؤثر على تبخر المواد المخزونة، ويوجد لكل خزان من هذا النوع صمام أمان لتصريف الضغط الزائد إلى الخارج أو معادلة الضغط داخل الخزان لدى انخفاضه، ويخزن عادة في هذا النوع من الخزانات المواد البترولية ذات درجات وميض عالية نظرا لقلة تبخرها تفاديا لحدوث الانفجارات مثل الزيوت الثقيلة والديزل والإسفلت ويمكن تخزين زيوت خفيفة في مثل هذه الخزانات ولكن بعد أخذ الاحتياطيات الكافية لمنع دخول الهواء واختلاطه مع بخار السائل المتصاعد مما يتسبب في تكوين مزيج قابل للاشتعال أو الانفجار. 
 ب – خزانات السطح العائم: صممت أسطح هذه الأنواع من الخزانات، حيث تكون متحركة، حسب كمية المخزون وما يطرأ علية من ارتفاع وانخفاض أثناء عملية التفريغ، لذاك تم تزويد جوانب السطح العائم بجوانات مطاطية لتجنب احتكاك معدن - معدن عند حركة السطح المحورية، كما يمنع هذا النوع من التصميم خطر اختلاط أبخرة السائل المخزون مع الهواء الخارجي حيث أنه 
 لا يسمح لهذه السوائل بالبخر إلا بكميات قليلة بحيث يتم تلافي أخطار اختلاطها بالهواء الخارجي، وبهذا يمكن تفادي حوادث الانفجار أو الاشتعال، كما يوجد على كل خزان من هذا النوع سلم حديدي يصل إلى سطح الخزان، وتخزن في هذا النوع من الخزانات المواد البترولية ذات درجات وميض مختلفة. 
 ج- حواجز الخزانات: تصمم هذه الحواجز لحفظ أي مادة تتسرب من داخل الخزان أو تفيض على ظهر الخزان ، سواء كانت هذه المادة مشتعلة أو غير مشتعلة، ومنعها من الانتشار إلى خزانات أخرى، كما أنها تقوم بحفظ مواد الإطفاء داخل الحاجز أثناء أعمال المكافحة، وتمنع تسرب وانتشار بقعة الحريق، حتى لا يمتد الحريق إلى الخزانات الأخرى، وتصمم هذه الحواجز بحيث تتسع لمحتويات الخزان داخل الحاجز، إلا أن سعة بعضها تقل عن استيعاب كمية المخزون، لذا فانه في حالة فيضان الخزان يجب سحب أكبر كمية ممكنة من المادة المتجمعة داخل الحاجز. وتقسم الحواجز إلى نوعان يحتوي البعض منها على عدد من الخزانات قد يصل إلى أربعة، أو أكثر، حسب حجم الخزانات بحيث يتسع كل حاجز للكمية المخزونة داخل الخزانات، وأنواع الحواجز هي: 
- الحاجز الترابي: وهو حاجز يبني من التراب بارتفاع معين، وفي قليل من الأحيان يوضع طبقة من الإسفلت على ظهر هذا الحاجز لمنع انهياره، ولكن هناك خطر من اشتعال هذه الطبقة.
- الحاجز الأسمنتي: عبارة عن حاجز من الاسمنت المسلح بارتفاع حوالي مترين، وذلك لغرض الاحتفاظ بالمواد المنسابة من الخزان المحترقة ليتم حصرها ومكافحتها داخل الحاجز لمنع انتشار الحريق، كما يوجد فتحات تصريف في جدران الحاجز لتصريف الماء الزائد المستعملة في مكافحة الحريق. 

 4-1-2 – طرق مكافحة حرائق خزانات النفط: 
 تعتبر حرائق الخزانات من الحرائق الخطيرة خصوصا إذا لم تكافح في بدايتها، ويحتمل أن يحدث الحريق في داخل الخزان أو خارجة نتيجة اندلاع السائل أو في حالة تكوين خليط من بخار المادة المخزونة واتحاده مع أكسجين الهواء مع وجود مصدر حراري، ومن خلال عدة تجارب ودراسات فقد أتضح أن لهذا النوع من الحريق ظواهر تنتج عنه أثناء المكافحة تم تمييزها بالأشكال التالية :
o ظاهرة فوران خزانات النفط .
o ظاهرة سيلان السائل المشتعل على الجدران .
o ظاهرة انفجار خزانات النفط .
وسندرس آلية حدوث كل من هذه الظواهر ووسائل الحماية والمكافحة.

4-1-2 -3- ظاهرة فوران خزانات النفط
: وهو خروج أو اندفاع جزء من المادة المحترقة تحت ضغط مرتفع وانتشارها حول الخزان والحواجز .
آلية حدوث الفوران: عند احتراق خزان الزيوت الثقيلة، أو الزيت الخام ،ترتفع حرارة الزيت أسفل الطبقة المشتعلة وتنتشر الحرارة باتجاه الأسفل .أي تتشكل طبقة التمدد الحراري تحت الزيت أو النفط الخام المحترق باتجاه المياه أسفل الخزان، ومع الزمن ترتفع حرارة جبهة الامتداد وتؤدي لتبخر الماء المبعثر على الحد الفاصل (زيت- ماء) ، تصعد فقاعات البخار نحو الأعلى عبر الزيت ويزداد حجمها وعندما تصل إلى ارتفاع ضغط الفقاعات اقل من ارتفاع السائل فوقها تنفجر معطية حجم ظاهري للنفط يتزايد باستمرار ويسيل على الجدران وصولا إلى جدران الحواجز . وعند اختراق طبقة المياه وغليانها، يتم اتحاد كمية أكبر من الفقاعات تصعد على شكل وسائد بخارية تندفع عند اقترابها من السطح قاذفة معها كمية النفط الملتهبة الواقعة فوقها إلى مسافات قد تتجاوز الحواجز الإسمنتية أو الترابية حول الخزان .
*- *وسائل منع ظاهرة الفوران:
من مخاطر حدوث هذه الظاهرة إمكانية إصابة عناصر الإطفاء وتدمير معداتهم بالكتل المندفعة و اتساع رقعة الحريق إلى خارج الحواجز والى الخزانات المجاورة مما يؤدي لتفاقم المشكلة وتعقيد عمليات السيطرة .
إن فهم هذه الظاهرة يساعد في منع حدوثها ، أي إذا تمكنا من تصريف المياه أسفل الخزان قبل وصولها إلى درجة الغليان مع إيقاف عملية التصريف بعد انتهاء كمية المياه لتجنب خروج الزيت .
 ومن الأفضل أن تتم السيطرة على صمام التصريف آليا ويدويا .
- إجراءات السيطرة على ظاهرة الفوران: 
- التصرف عند حدوث هذه الظاهرة: 
· حفر خندق أو بناء حواجز لتوجيه الزيوت الفائرة في اتجاه معين. 
· مراعاة عدم وجود مياه على الأرض المحيطة بالخزان حتى لا تأتي عليها الزيوت المحترقة وتسبب فورانا آخر. 
· مراعاة وضع الاطفائيين والمعدات على مسافات آمنه من الخزان المحترق 
· إنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه من السوائل غير المشتعلة قبل وصول النيران إليها. 
- عند القيام بأعمال مكافحة الحريق:
· عدم رش المياه على سطح السائل المشتعل إطلاقا وتفادي رش الماء من الفتحات الموجودة على الخزان ويرش الماء على جوانب الخزان فقط لتبريده. 
· إدخال الرغوة مباشرة عند نقطة معينة في الخزان عن طريق سيارات الإطفاء عبر خطوط الرغوة المصممة لذالك مع تشغيل أنظمة الرغوة، وتوجيه مدافع التبريد الثابتة على جدران الخزان من الخارج لغرض التبريد وإنقاص الحرارة إلى أدنى معدل مع محاولة تشكيل ستارة من الماء الضبابي حول الخزانات المجاورة لمنع وصول النار أو انتقال الحرارة لها. 
· يجب على الاطفائيين أن يقفوا فوق حاجز الخزان أو خارجة عن طريق نقطة ارتكاز لهم وأن لا ينزلوا داخلة بجانب الخزان، وبنفس الطريقة بالنسبة لمهام ومعدات الإطفاء. 

4-1-2 -4- ظاهرة سيلان السائل المشتعل على الجدران: 
تعريف: فيضان المواد المخزونة وانسكابها على جوانب الخزان ، ولكنها ليست بقوة ظاهرة الفوران، وفي هذه الحالة يسيل السائل المشتعل على جوانب الخزان إلى أسفل وينتشر على الجوانب لمسافة قليلة حول الخزان. 
 آلية حدوث السيلان:
 تحدث هذه الظاهرة بنفس آلية الفوران ‘ لكن دون تشكل وسائد بخارية ( أي دون اندفاع كتل ملتهبة )عادة عند اشتعال الخزانات الممتلئة بالنفط الخام والزيوت الرطبة التي تحتوي على كمية من الماء ، وكذالك عند استخدام الرغوة على سطح السائل المشتعل أو من رذاذ ماء التبريد
 ويمكن أن تحدث نتيجة غليان الزيت وقذف جزء منه إلى جوانب الخزان
 يمكن التعرف على ظاهرة السيلان من خلال تدفق المادة بهدوء على جوانب الخزان مترافق مع صوت الاشتعال المميز . 
 كيفية تلافي حدوثها ومكافحتها: 
- تبريد جوانب الخزان المشتعل عند السطح قدر المستطاع. 
- ضخ كمية من مخزون خزان السائل المشتعل إلى خزان آخر. 

 4-1-2 -5- ظاهرة انفجار الخزانات:
يحدث الانفجار خزانات النفط عند توفر مزيج من الهواء وبخار المادة النفطية المخزنة قابلا للانفجار ،ويمكن أن يحدث الانفجار على شكلين. 
1 – انفجار كلي: وتحدث هذه الظاهرة من الخزانات ذات السطح الثابت، حيث يكون الخزان ممتلئ ويوجد فراغ بين سطح السائل المخزون ويحتوي هذا الفراغ علي أبخرة السائل المخزون، وكذالك نتيجة العوامل التالية: 
- تخزين المواد الخفيفة في هذا النوع من الخزانات. 
- تجمع الأبخرة بين سطح السائل والغطاء. 
- درجة الحرارة المحيطة بالخزان. 
- تأثير الكهرباء الساكنة أثناء عمليات تفريغ أو تعبئة الخزان. 
- خلط مادة أخرى ساخنة مع المخزون. 
 2-انفجار جزئي : يحدث الانفجار الجزئي عندما تدخل كمية الهواء عن طريق صمام الأمان، فتكون طبقة عليا وطبقة سفلى بالفراغ بين سطح السائل وسطح الخزان والطبقة العليا تتكون من مزيج من الهواء والبخار القابل للانفجار بينما الطبقة السفلى القريبة من سطح السائل تكون مشبعة ببخار السائل المخزون، فعند وصول شراره إلى داخل الخزان فان الطبقة العليا تنفجر فقط ونتيجة للانفجار الجزيء تدخل كميه من الهواء إلى الطبقة السفلى وتكون مزيجا من البخار والهواء قابل للانفجار ويحدث انفجار آخر......وهكذا . 
- الاحتياطيات الواجب اتخاذها لمنع الانفجار: عند حدوث حريق في أحد الخزانات فانه يجب اتخاذ الاحتياطيات التالية لمنع انفجار خزانات أخرى قريبة: 
- يجب إغلاق جميع فتحات الخزانات المجاورة للخزان المشتعل أو أن تعزل بوضع بطانيات أسبستس مبللة عليها. 
- تبريد أي وعاء مقفل وإبعاده عن المنطقة إذا كان ممكنا. 
- تبريد الخزانات المجاورة والقريبة من مكان الحريق أو تفريغ محتوياتها في خزانات أخري بعيدة عن الأخطار. 
- ملء الفراغ الذي يحتوي على أبخرة السائل المخزون ببخار الماء أو بغازات أخرى غير قابله للاشتعال مثل غاز النتروجين وطرد الأبخرة الخطرة. 
 4-1-2-6- حرائق السطح الثابت: وهي تحدث نتيجة تكون خليط من بخار المادة المخزونة والهواء الجوى فوق سطح المادة المخزونة مع وجود مصدر حراري. 
وسائل مكافحة حرائق السطح الثابت: 
- عزل مصدر الوقود . 
- تشغيل شبكة التبريد الثابتة حول الخزان المحترق والخزانات المجاورة له. 
- إدخال الرغوة إلى داخل الخزان بواسطة الشبكة أو سيارة الإطفاء عبر جهاز الرغوة الخاص بالخزان مع التبريد على جدران الخزان المحترق والمجاور له وتشكيل ستاره من ضباب الماء لمنع انتقال النار أو الحرارة للخزانات المجاورة. 
- محاولة التبريد على المعدات والأفراد بواسطة ضباب الماء. 
- تصريف المياه المتجمعة داخل حاجز الخزان. 
- الاستمرار في رش الماء حتى بعد إخماد الحريق إلى أن يتم التأكد من أن إمكانية اشتعال الحريق لن تعود. 
4-1-2-7-حرائق السطح العائم: لا يوجد في مثل هذا النوع من الخزانات فراغ بين سطح السائل المخزون والسطح العائم لأن السطح يجثم مباشرة فوق سطح السائل ولا يترك مجالا لتبخر السائل المخزون ولذلك فأنه لا يوجد خطر الانفجار، والخطر الموجود في هذه الخزانات هو تسرب السائل من مكان التقاء السطح العائم بجدار الخزان. 
 وسائل مكافحة حرائق السطح العائم: 
- إدخال الرغوة على أطراف السطح من أعلى ظهر الخزان بواسطة شبكة الرغاوى أو سيارة الإطفاء عن طريق جهاز الرغاوى الخاص بمكافحة حرائق الخزانات. 
- استعمال البودرة الكيميائية الجافة أو غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون وذالك باستخدام طفايتين بودرة مبتدئتين من نقطه واحدة ويعمل كل في اتجاه معاكس للآخر والسير حول إطار السطح الخارجي إلى أن يتم إخماد الحريق بالتقاء الاثنين إذا أمكن في بداية الحريق دون إن يشكل خطرا على حياة الاطفائيين. 
- استعمال مدافع الحريق للتبريد على جوانب الخزان مع مراعاة عدم توجيه الماء على سطح الخزان، إذ قد يؤدي ذلك إلى انتشار السائل المحترق على السطح أو تكسير لطبقات الرغوة. 
- توجيه مدافع التبريد على الخزان وتشكيل ستائر الماء بين الخزانات المجاورة. 

4-2- حرائق رؤوس الآبار:
إن حرائق رؤوس الآبار المنتجة للنفط أو الغاز يمكن أن تحدث في أية مرحلة من مراحل بناء البئر نتيجة حدوث خلل تقني أو تكنولوجي في اجراءآت السيطرة على البئر يؤدي في النتيجة إلى توفير الوقود حول البئر,ويصبح احتمال حدوث الحريق مرتبط بوجود مصدر الإيقاد أو الشرارة . 
وتختلف المخاطر المرافقة لمثل هذه الحرائق حسب ظروف حدوثها:
1. خلال عمليات الحفر 
2. خلال عمليات الإصلاح
3. خلال عمليات الإنتاج 
كما تتباين الآثار البيئية المرافقة لمثل هذه الحرائق حسب نوع الوقود المندفع من البئر (نفط ,غاز, كوندنسات)


----------



## رشيد الخولي (5 يوليو 2008)

أرجوا لمن لديه أية معلومات الإضافة على هذا الموضوع
و ألا تنسونا من دعوة صالحة


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (6 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## راشد البلوشي (6 يوليو 2008)

sooooooooo gr8 dear
mashallah 3lik .. keep it up
and wish u best of luck


----------



## سدير عدنان (6 يوليو 2008)

جميل جدا اشكرك اخي العزيز


----------



## eas (7 يوليو 2008)

شكراعلى الموضوع 
و ارجو التحدث عن حر ائق الابار و اجهزة الحفر


----------



## رشيد الخولي (7 يوليو 2008)

إنشاءالله قريبا نتحدث عن حرائق الآبار


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (10 يوليو 2008)

شكرا كثير عالمجهود


----------



## مهاجر (10 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير مهندس رشيد على طرحك هذا الموضوع المميز

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... وإلى الأمام


----------



## omdapetroleum (28 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## رشيد الخولي (28 يوليو 2008)

أهلا و سهلا


----------



## ميلود الورقلي (31 يوليو 2008)

ربي يبارك فيك وينفع بيك


----------



## سرمد111 (28 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (3 أبريل 2010)

*الله يبارك فيك0000مع التقدير*


----------



## malcum (27 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكور اخي الكريم على موضوعك المفيد
ولكن ارجو من حضرتك ان تزودني بشرح عن كيفية ادارة اخطار الحرائق في المنشات النفطية
من حيث تقييم الاخطار وكيفية رسم خطة الاخلاء وتحديد نقاط التجمع ....الخ
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## kareemadel (28 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ان شاء الله


----------



## اسطورة الاحزان (28 مايو 2010)

جزيل الشكر 
ووفقك الله لكل ما يحب ويرضى


----------



## musabm915 (29 يونيو 2010)

تمام تمام


----------



## م.صلاح احمد سعيد (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## فارس740 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيــرآ


----------



## ahmedfahim (18 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 

*


----------

